# My first for 2013



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dolly kidded last night.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Congrats! Very cute. What's their breeding?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Coupla nice sized kids, congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Tim! Bucks does?? How's your doe that is due the 20th(I think?) ?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!! Adorable..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The sire is MFR1 2DOX Ruthless. Son of Status Quo and a Main Event daughter. Dolly is by a double Ruger bred buck. One doe and one buck kid.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Really good looking kids.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Congrats Tim! Bucks does?? How's your doe that is due the 20th(I think?) ?


I've got three does due in 7-10 days. Two Boer girls AId to Status Quo and Rose the Saanen who is hopefully carrying a buck kid for Goathiker. Anyway, knocking on wood, they seem to be doing excellent.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I've got three does due in 7-10 days. Two Boer girls AId to Status Quo and Rose the Saanen who is hopefully carrying a buck kid for Goathiker. Anyway, knocking on wood, they seem to be doing excellent.


That's great. I look forward to seeing their kids! Our first doe is due in 11 days...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties for sure!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Adorable baby


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo cute! Congrats!


----------

